# The End of America



## JBeukema

Best-selling author Naomi Wolf (The Beauty Myth) makes a chilling case that American democracy is under threat
 				 			 			 				In a stunning indictment of sweeping  policy changes during the Bush years, best-selling author Naomi Wolf  (The Beauty Myth) makes a chilling case that American democracy is under  threat. Investigating parallels between our current situation and the  rise of dictators and fascism in once-free societies, Wolf uncovers a  number of deeply unsettling similarities-from the use of paramilitary  groups and secret prisons to the targeted suspension of the rule of law.  With this galvanizing call to arms based on her recent book, she urges  regular citizens to take back our legacy of freedom and justice. 



The End of America - Watch the Documentary Film for Free | Watch Free Documentaries Online | SnagFilms


----------



## Lumpy 1

I think this describes her work pretty well..

In the mainstream press, The New York Times published a harshly critical assessment of Wolf's work: Caryn James lambasted the book as a "sloppily researched polemic as dismissible as a hackneyed adventure film...Even by the standards of pop-cultural feminist studies, "The Beauty Myth" is a mess." After rejecting her thesis, the review leveled even harsher appraisal of her methodology and statistics, writing, "Ms. Wolf doesn't begin to prove her claims because her logic is so lame, her evidence so easily knocked down...Her statistics are shamefully secondhand and outdated."[19] In a comparatively positive review, The Washington Post called the book "persuasive" and praised its "accumulated evidence."[20]

This sounds very Obama-esk...

The End of America: A Letter of Warning to a Young Patriot, Wolf takes a historical look at the rise of Fascism, outlining the 10 steps necessary for a Fascistic group (or government) to destroy the democratic character of a nation-state and subvert the social/political liberty previously exercised by its citizens:

   1. Invoke a terrifying internal and external enemy.
   2. Create secret prisons where torture takes place.
   3. Develop a thug caste or paramilitary force not answerable to citizens.
   4. Set up an internal surveillance system.
   5. Harass citizens' groups.
   6. Engage in arbitrary detention and release.
   7. Target key individuals.
   8. Control the press.
   9. Treat all political dissidents as traitors.
  10. Suspend the rule of law.[27]
Naomi Wolf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## R.C. Christian

Such a review would be expected from a New Yorker.


----------



## midcan5

While she makes lots of good insightful points, Bush is gone but it is the entrenched interests that created the possibility of Bush/Cheney: right wing media, think tanks, and spokepeople are still strong and have lots of support even on this site. 

The greatest fear a nation has is economic collapse and the rise of a leader who is either incompetent or evil. Bush was incompetent, Obama is not, but the forces against him lost power, and they want it back at any cost. 

The End of America - 10 steps that close an open society  Compare these and below 'Hallmarks' with the last administration. 


Norris: How to Tell a Nation Is at Risk - DealBook Blog - NYTimes.com

'Hallmarks of Fascism'  How many of these fit America today? 

anti-intellectualism
repudiation of rationalism and reason, emotion over reason
leader discovers and represents the will of the people
the state over the individual
nation supremacy, nationalism, national greatness
social Darwinism and constant struggle
action for actions sake, violence to strengthen nation
corporation-state unity
faith in the nation and the leader
hero worship
police state, crushing of opposition
National Socialism - add racism to fascism

The Philosophic Roots of Modern Ideology Liberalism, Communism, Fascism



Limbaugh spells it out perfectly.  Rush, Newspeak and Fascism: An exegesis

Fourteen points of fascism and the last administration. http://www.oldamericancentury.org/14pts.htm



"The Corporation is established to develop the wealth, political power and welfare of the Italian people. Corporatism means a disciplined, and therefore a controlled, economy, since there can be no discipline which is not controlled. *Corporatism overcomes Socialism as well as it does Liberalism: it creates a new synthesis.*"  Mussolini


----------



## R.C. Christian

Obama is an extension of Bush. When it comes to foreign policy, civil liberties etc. they're the same. The only real difference is that Obama doesn't have the war hawk Dick Cheney trying to run the show. Unending wars. Nothing changes.


----------



## code1211

midcan5 said:


> While she makes lots of good insightful points, Bush is gone but it is the entrenched interests that created the possibility of Bush/Cheney: right wing media, think tanks, and spokepeople are still strong and have lots of support even on this site.
> 
> The greatest fear a nation has is economic collapse and the rise of a leader who is either incompetent or evil. Bush was incompetent, Obama is not, but the forces against him lost power, and they want it back at any cost.




I will agree that Bush was not competent in keeping the interest of the country secure in economic and security terms.  This by his own pre-election rhetoric which promised a humble presidency with plenty of bi-partisan cooperation.

As a reality check, though, the Big 0 is the worst President I've ever seen in those categories which he, too, alluded to often.  Even the most ardent lover of the Big 0 has to be impressed with the way he has gotten every thing he has asked for to accomplish his plan and has failed to produce economic growth and national security.

He is selectively enforcing the laws he likes and ignoring the ones he does not and is actively working to advance his party over any national goal while undermining our national respect abroad.

He obviously does not understand how to make the economy start to improve and has accepted that the 10% unemployment is the new normal and the duty of the 90% who work is to support the 10% who don't.

That is one possibility.

Another possibility is that he does understand how the economy works, is actively blocking progress to create and maintain a permanent needy class and is brilliantly and diabolically shaping a future of wealth redistribution as a standard method of life.

Judging only by the results, he's either an incompetent boob or a brilliant swindler.

Which one do you judge him to be?


----------



## Samson

Depending on the administration, there's always a book (books) written describing the fall of America....I wish I could recall the title of one of these more interesting fictions that came out during the Bush Administration predicting the secession of Montana and Wyoming to form the country of Jefferson after disgruntled right wingers managed to nuke Colorado Springs.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Dial up Bush on the phone and lay this blame on him.  Should do much to make his Saturday a terrific day...


----------



## Samson

Count Dracula said:


> Dial up Bush on the phone and lay this blame on him.  Should do much to make his Saturday a terrific day...



If you were Bush, would you even own a phone?

Hell, I wouldn't. No TV. No Radio. No Newspaper.......I'd spend all day writing my memoires and watching Bugs Bunny cartoons while sittin' in air conditioned comfort at my ranch in Crawford, TX


----------



## editec

Sadly she is right.

Even if her work is sloppy, even if she has an ax to grind.

Look, both the right winger AND the left wingers (and let's face it, middle Americans who aren't especially politicial at all) agree that government is becoming increasingly imperious, intrusive and meanacing to what we once thought was our birthright not to be molested by government.

Agree or no?

It doesn't matter which party happens to be in power, this trend toward turning this nation into a police state is obvious and has been happening most of my adult lifetime.

And what has been the NUMKBER ONE EXCUSE for giving our government greater and greater police power?

The WAR ON DRUGS, folks.

That is the number one rationaization for why the government MSUT continue to curtail American's freedom.

Reap what ya sow, Americans.


----------



## psikeyhackr

Is it Bush's fault that Americans are too dumb to understand Newtonian physics 41 years after the Moon landing?

Where are all of the educators complaining about science education AND demanding to know the distributions of steel and concrete that were in the WTC?

  

psik


----------



## Douger

Count Dracula said:


> Dial up Bush on the phone and lay this blame on him.  Should do much to make his Saturday a terrific day...


1) Arbusto, an oil exploration company, lost money, but it got considerable investments (nearly $5 million) because even losing oil investments were useful as tax shelters.

2) Spectrum 7 Energy Corp. bought out Arbusto in 1984 and hired Mr. Bush to run the company's oil interests in Midland, Texas. The oil business collapsed as oil prices plummeted by 1986, and Spectrum 7 Energy was near failure.

3) Harken Energy acquired Mr. Bush's Spectrum 7 Energy shares, and he got Harken shares, a directorship, and a consulting arrangement in return. Harken, under Bush, brought in Saudi real estate tycoon Sheikh Abdullah Bakhsh as a board member and a major investor. Over the next few years, Harken would turn out to have links to: Saudi money, CIA-connected Filipinos, the Harvard Endowment, the emir of Bahrain, and the shadowy Bank of Credit and Commerce International.

A 1991 internal SEC document suggested George W. Bush violated federal securities law at least 4 times in the late 1980s and early 1990s in selling Harken stock while serving as a director of Harken. This is essentially the same kind of activity that Martha Stewart is going to prison over. Except at the time of the investigation, Mr. Bush's father was president and the case was quietly dropped.
In his book, Worse Than Watergate: The Secret Presidency of George W. Bush, John W. Dean explains that his family name and his father's prominence were significant factors in George W. Bush's business "success", or, were significant factors in repeated saves from serious business and financial failures. Both Arbusto/Bush Exploration and Spectrum 7 failed with Bush as chairman and CEO. At Harken, Mr. Bush was relieved of day-to-day management responsibilities but still served on the board of directors. Dean also notes:

George W. Bush claims his formative years, which he extends to age 40, are out of bounds. Yet those are the years when one's character and values are formed. Bush had occasionally overindulged with alcohol, and he was a bit of an irresponsible youth.
Dean believes Mr. Bush took advantage of his insider information when he sold his Harken stock in 1990, but he escaped SEC penalties because his father was president and many of the investigating officials had Bush family ties and other conflicts of interest. Many of the facts about the Harken deal remain buried and Bush has stonewalled all efforts to find out more.       ( to be continued )


----------



## Mr. Jones

R.C. Christian said:


> Obama is an extension of Bush. When it comes to foreign policy, civil liberties etc. they're the same. The only real difference is that Obama doesn't have the war hawk Dick Cheney trying to run the show. Unending wars. Nothing changes.



The 2 party system is bullshit.  It's a puppet show. They fight (elections) to see who will be the main players. Who ever wins, gets their strings pulled by  the puppet masters.


----------



## Samson

psikeyhackr said:


> Is it Bush's fault that Americans are too dumb to understand Newtonian physics 41 years after the Moon landing?
> 
> Where are all of the educators complaining about science education AND demanding to know the distributions of steel and concrete that were in the WTC?
> 
> 
> 
> psik






This is why I don't walk into the Conspiracy Theories Forum


----------



## JBeukema

R.C. Christian said:


> Obama is an extension of Bush. When it comes to foreign policy, civil liberties etc. they're the same. The only real difference is that Obama doesn't have the war hawk Dick Cheney trying to run the show. Unending wars. Nothing changes.




But Obama is change!

Moving them to Bagram is change, right?


----------



## uscitizen

Change is inevitable.  The only question is what direction it takes.


----------



## psikeyhackr

Samson said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Bush's fault that Americans are too dumb to understand Newtonian physics 41 years after the Moon landing?
> 
> Where are all of the educators complaining about science education AND demanding to know the distributions of steel and concrete that were in the WTC?
> 
> 
> 
> psik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't walk into the Conspiracy Theories Forum
Click to expand...


So you think 1360 foot skyscrapers can be constructed without the designers figuring out how much steel and concrete is going on every level before the hole is dug for the foundation?

So you think it is possible to analyze a 200 ton mass hitting a tall slightly flexible 400,000 ton mass at 550 mph without applying Newtonian physics?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0kUICwO93Q]YouTube - &#x202a;WTC Impact Model - MIT&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]

The laws of physics don't give a damn about conspiracies.

psik


----------



## boedicca

Leonard Peikoff did a much more credible analysis than anything a lightweight like Wolff could ever produce.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Ominous-Parallels-Brilliant-parallels-pre-Hitler/dp/0452011175/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281226098&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Ominous Parallels: A Brilliant Study of America Today - and the &#39;ominous parallels&#39; with the chaos of pre-Hitler Germany (9780452011175): Leonard Peikoff: Books[/ame]


----------



## jillian

Lumpy 1 said:


> I think this describes her work pretty well..
> 
> In the mainstream press, The New York Times published a harshly critical assessment of Wolf's work: Caryn James lambasted the book as a "sloppily researched polemic as dismissible as a hackneyed adventure film...Even by the standards of pop-cultural feminist studies, "The Beauty Myth" is a mess." After rejecting her thesis, the review leveled even harsher appraisal of her methodology and statistics, writing, "Ms. Wolf doesn't begin to prove her claims because her logic is so lame, her evidence so easily knocked down...Her statistics are shamefully secondhand and outdated."[19] In a comparatively positive review, The Washington Post called the book "persuasive" and praised its "accumulated evidence."[20]
> 
> This sounds very Obama-esk...
> 
> The End of America: A Letter of Warning to a Young Patriot, Wolf takes a historical look at the rise of Fascism, outlining the 10 steps necessary for a Fascistic group (or government) to destroy the democratic character of a nation-state and subvert the social/political liberty previously exercised by its citizens:
> 
> 1. Invoke a terrifying internal and external enemy.
> 2. Create secret prisons where torture takes place.
> 3. Develop a thug caste or paramilitary force not answerable to citizens.
> 4. Set up an internal surveillance system.
> 5. Harass citizens' groups.
> 6. Engage in arbitrary detention and release.
> 7. Target key individuals.
> 8. Control the press.
> 9. Treat all political dissidents as traitors.
> 10. Suspend the rule of law.[27]
> Naomi Wolf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



obama-esque? really?

funny... i thought they were bush-esque.


----------



## Toro

I don't take Naomi Klein very seriously.  She's an alarmist shill ideologue, distorting events to fit her worldview.  If there was a Fox News on the Left, she'd be on it all the time.


----------



## uscitizen

I had never heard of Naomi Klein till this thread.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Mr. Jones said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is an extension of Bush. When it comes to foreign policy, civil liberties etc. they're the same. The only real difference is that Obama doesn't have the war hawk Dick Cheney trying to run the show. Unending wars. Nothing changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 party system is bullshit.  It's a puppet show. They fight (elections) to see who will be the main players. Who ever wins, gets their strings pulled by  the puppet masters.
Click to expand...


Yes, something like that. You don't get to play puppet unless you continue the status quo.


----------



## Lumpy 1

jillian said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this describes her work pretty well..
> 
> In the mainstream press, The New York Times published a harshly critical assessment of Wolf's work: Caryn James lambasted the book as a "sloppily researched polemic as dismissible as a hackneyed adventure film...Even by the standards of pop-cultural feminist studies, "The Beauty Myth" is a mess." After rejecting her thesis, the review leveled even harsher appraisal of her methodology and statistics, writing, "Ms. Wolf doesn't begin to prove her claims because her logic is so lame, her evidence so easily knocked down...Her statistics are shamefully secondhand and outdated."[19] In a comparatively positive review, The Washington Post called the book "persuasive" and praised its "accumulated evidence."[20]
> 
> This sounds very Obama-esk...
> 
> The End of America: A Letter of Warning to a Young Patriot, Wolf takes a historical look at the rise of Fascism, outlining the 10 steps necessary for a Fascistic group (or government) to destroy the democratic character of a nation-state and subvert the social/political liberty previously exercised by its citizens:
> 
> 1. Invoke a terrifying internal and external enemy.
> 2. Create secret prisons where torture takes place.
> 3. Develop a thug caste or paramilitary force not answerable to citizens.
> 4. Set up an internal surveillance system.
> 5. Harass citizens' groups.
> 6. Engage in arbitrary detention and release.
> 7. Target key individuals.
> 8. Control the press.
> 9. Treat all political dissidents as traitors.
> 10. Suspend the rule of law.[27]
> Naomi Wolf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obama-esque? really?
> 
> funny... i thought they were bush-esque.
Click to expand...


Well.. as long as you're being funny...

Could we agree on.. Whose ever in Charge-esque.....


----------



## xotoxi

Mr. Jones said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is an extension of Bush. When it comes to foreign policy, civil liberties etc. they're the same. The only real difference is that Obama doesn't have the war hawk Dick Cheney trying to run the show. Unending wars. Nothing changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 party system is bullshit.  It's a puppet show. They fight (elections) to see who will be the main players. Who ever wins, gets their strings pulled by  the puppet masters.
Click to expand...


----------



## Toro

xotoxi said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is an extension of Bush. When it comes to foreign policy, civil liberties etc. they're the same. The only real difference is that Obama doesn't have the war hawk Dick Cheney trying to run the show. Unending wars. Nothing changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 party system is bullshit.  It's a puppet show. They fight (elections) to see who will be the main players. Who ever wins, gets their strings pulled by  the puppet masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I have all my hair.  I don't need no whigs party.


----------



## JUDAh1948

84 civilazations have come and gone since the garden for only one reason Complete disdain for authority. Complete lack of the Moral Law even before it was written on stone. Man Depravity. Naomi should know this. America is no different. Spud


----------



## Mr. Jones

uscitizen said:


> Change is inevitable.  The only question is what direction it takes.


This is a very true statement, however why does "change" always end up hurting the average American citizen in one way or another, and never benefiting us?


----------



## candycorn

psikeyhackr said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Bush's fault that Americans are too dumb to understand Newtonian physics 41 years after the Moon landing?
> 
> Where are all of the educators complaining about science education AND demanding to know the distributions of steel and concrete that were in the WTC?
> 
> 
> 
> psik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't walk into the Conspiracy Theories Forum
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think 1360 foot skyscrapers can be constructed without the designers figuring out how much steel and concrete is going on every level before the hole is dug for the foundation?
> 
> So you think it is possible to analyze a 200 ton mass hitting a tall slightly flexible 400,000 ton mass at 550 mph without applying Newtonian physics?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0kUICwO93Q]YouTube - &#x202a;WTC Impact Model - MIT&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]
> 
> The laws of physics don't give a damn about conspiracies.
> 
> psik
Click to expand...


The people of the world don't give a damn about you.

We're even.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Samson said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dial up Bush on the phone and lay this blame on him.  Should do much to make his Saturday a terrific day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were Bush, would you even own a phone?
> 
> Hell, I wouldn't. *No TV.* No Radio. No Newspaper.......I'd spend all day writing my memoires and *watching Bugs Bunny cartoons* while sittin' in air conditioned comfort at my ranch in Crawford, TX
Click to expand...


How is he going to watch bugs bunny with no tv?


----------



## JBeukema

RadiomanATL said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dial up Bush on the phone and lay this blame on him.  Should do much to make his Saturday a terrific day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were Bush, would you even own a phone?
> 
> Hell, I wouldn't. *No TV.* No Radio. No Newspaper.......I'd spend all day writing my memoires and *watching Bugs Bunny cartoons* while sittin' in air conditioned comfort at my ranch in Crawford, TX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is he going to watch bugs bunny with no tv?
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

R.C. Christian said:


> Obama is an extension of Bush. When it comes to foreign policy, civil liberties etc. they're the same. The only real difference is that Obama doesn't have the war hawk Dick Cheney trying to run the show. Unending wars. Nothing changes.


----------



## Tank

Less white people = less America


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JBeukema said:


> Best-selling author Naomi Wolf (The Beauty Myth) makes a chilling case that American democracy is under threat
> In a stunning indictment of sweeping  policy changes during the Bush years, best-selling author Naomi Wolf  (The Beauty Myth) makes a chilling case that American democracy is under  threat. Investigating parallels between our current situation and the  rise of dictators and fascism in once-free societies, Wolf uncovers a  number of deeply unsettling similarities-from the use of paramilitary  groups and secret prisons to the targeted suspension of the rule of law.  With this galvanizing call to arms based on her recent book, she urges  regular citizens to take back our legacy of freedom and justice.
> 
> 
> 
> The End of America - Watch the Documentary Film for Free | Watch Free Documentaries Online | SnagFilms



Good thread J.btw,J,you never answered my question I asked on this thread here which was are you Now saying you accept the truth that you were brainwashed by the government and media  and were a Bush dupe for a long time since you made this thread?
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...losives-found-in-world-trade-center-dust.html

Because you used to be a major Bush dupe and defended the fairy tales of the 9/11 coverup commission. 9/11 was the springboard to the end of america.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Tank said:


> Less white people = less America



Not so sure that thats a bad thing since it was the white man who murdered and slaughtered millions of indians.


----------



## Tank

Get naked and pitch a TP


----------



## candycorn

Anybody wonder why the dumb bitch is selling her bullshit for American dollars if the end is right around the corner?  Of course not, the brain is a muscle you dumbfucks don't use.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> 'Hallmarks of Fascism' How many of these fit America today?
> 
> anti-intellectualism
> repudiation of rationalism and reason, emotion over reason
> leader discovers and represents the will of the people
> the state over the individual
> nation supremacy, nationalism, national greatness
> social Darwinism and constant struggle
> action for actions sake, violence to strengthen nation
> corporation-state unity
> faith in the nation and the leader
> hero worship
> police state, crushing of opposition
> National Socialism - add racism to fascism


I dont know about America but that sure sums up the TPM well.


----------



## uscitizen

Did Bush ever provide a long form birth certificate?


----------



## BluesMistress

Samson said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Bush's fault that Americans are too dumb to understand Newtonian physics 41 years after the Moon landing?
> 
> Where are all of the educators complaining about science education AND demanding to know the distributions of steel and concrete that were in the WTC?
> 
> 
> 
> psik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't walk into the Conspiracy Theories Forum
Click to expand...


No ~ This is What Makes It So FUN ~~!!!~~


----------



## candycorn

uscitizen said:


> Did Bush ever provide a long form birth certificate?



I would imagine that 90% of the country would be shocked to find out that Bush was born in Connecticut.


----------



## peach174

Best-selling author Naomi Wolf (The Beauty Myth) makes a chilling case that American democracy is under threat

Well it's a good thing that we are not a Democracy.
We are a Republic. That is why our founding Father's made us a Republic because they knew that democracies do not last and that they eventually fall.


----------



## Toro

peach174 said:


> Best-selling author Naomi Wolf (The Beauty Myth) makes a chilling case that American democracy is under threat
> 
> Well is a good thing that we are not a Democracy.
> We are a Republic. That is why our founding Father's made us a Republic because they knew that democracies do not last and that they eventually fall.



Naomi Wolf is an extremist biased shill.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Two party system set in place by the puppet masters in in order to keep the people squabbling with eachother while being enslaved. Of course they will always have their yes men robots to defend them. ~BH


----------



## whitehall

Naomi Wolf? How can anyone take her seriously? She is either a walking contradiction or a political hack fool. Even the NY Times panned her book "beauty myth" calling it " a sloppily researched polemic". In her book she claimed that about 150,000 American women die each year of anexoria but the real figure according to experts is around 200. Wolf offers an opinion that feminists would be better off if they accepted the fact that abortion is a form of homicide and defend it. 30 years after she graduated from Yale she claimed that the university engaged in sexual harassmnet but she defends the treatment of women in Islamic countries claiming that "it is not rooted in sexual repression".


----------



## candycorn

whitehall said:


> Naomi Wolf? How can anyone take her seriously? She is either a walking contradiction or a political hack fool. Even the NY Times panned her book "beauty myth" calling it " a sloppily researched polemic". In her book she claimed that about 150,000 American women die each year of anexoria but the real figure according to experts is around 200. Wolf offers an opinion that feminists would be better off if they accepted the fact that abortion is a form of homicide and defend it. 30 years after she graduated from Yale she claimed that the university engaged in sexual harassmnet but she defends the treatment of women in Islamic countries claiming that "it is not rooted in sexual repression".



When it comes to anti-American scumbags; content=credibility regardless of the brain-damaged nutjob that puts that bullshit out there.

Its true with Naomi...

as with the twoofers
as with the deathers
as with the birthers


----------



## BolshevikHunter

candycorn said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf? How can anyone take her seriously? She is either a walking contradiction or a political hack fool. Even the NY Times panned her book "beauty myth" calling it " a sloppily researched polemic". In her book she claimed that about 150,000 American women die each year of anexoria but the real figure according to experts is around 200. Wolf offers an opinion that feminists would be better off if they accepted the fact that abortion is a form of homicide and defend it. 30 years after she graduated from Yale she claimed that the university engaged in sexual harassmnet but she defends the treatment of women in Islamic countries claiming that "it is not rooted in sexual repression".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to anti-American scumbags; content=credibility regardless of the brain-damaged nutjob that puts that bullshit out there.
> 
> Its true with Naomi...
> 
> as with the twoofers
> as with the deathers
> as with the birthers
Click to expand...


Yeah? I think the truth of the matter is, is that there will always be robot yes men like yourself who never question a fucking thing. No matter what it is, oh no god forbid you question anything.

You close your blind eyes to it and then you idiots go and give it a childish label like "Birthers" or "Truthers" like you're on a fucking school bus. I don't agree with everything alot of these kooks say, but people like you don't believe shit unless it's sent to you from the one way sewer pipe into your home by the mass media. You do their dirty work well. They depend on weak minded sheople slaves like yourself. Just some advice here, You need to wake the fuck up bro. Maybe be a little more open minded. ~BH


----------



## candycorn

BolshevikHunter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf? How can anyone take her seriously? She is either a walking contradiction or a political hack fool. Even the NY Times panned her book "beauty myth" calling it " a sloppily researched polemic". In her book she claimed that about 150,000 American women die each year of anexoria but the real figure according to experts is around 200. Wolf offers an opinion that feminists would be better off if they accepted the fact that abortion is a form of homicide and defend it. 30 years after she graduated from Yale she claimed that the university engaged in sexual harassmnet but she defends the treatment of women in Islamic countries claiming that "it is not rooted in sexual repression".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to anti-American scumbags; content=credibility regardless of the brain-damaged nutjob that puts that bullshit out there.
> 
> Its true with Naomi...
> 
> as with the twoofers
> as with the deathers
> as with the birthers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? I think the truth of the matter is, is that there will always be robot yes men like yourself who never question a fucking thing. No matter what it is, oh no god forbid you question anything.
> 
> You close your blind eyes to it and then you idiots go and give it a childish label like "Birthers" or "Truthers" like you're on a fucking school bus. I don't agree with everything alot of these kooks say, but people like you don't believe shit unless it's sent to you from the one way sewer pipe into your home by the mass media. You do their dirty work well. They depend on weak minded sheople slaves like yourself. Just some advice here, You need to wake the fuck up bro. Maybe be a little more open minded. ~BH
Click to expand...


He he he...thanks for the laugh.

Less than zero proof ever existed to give birthers a leg to stand on.  My eyes are wide open

Less than zero proof ever existed or will ever exist to give twoofers anything to even provide them an air of legitimacy.  My eyes are wide open.

And now you'd have us believe that somehow all of the recent information about Bin Laden being killed by US Navy SEALS is false.  I should take your word over that of my President.  
Uh...no.

Perhaps if you dumbfucks didn't act like kids, youd get a big-boy moniker some day.  

Anyway, your righteous indignation is hilarious and quite funny.  The internet tough-guy routine is played, stale, old, and does nothing to intimidate anyone.  The only people it works on are people like you who think it is an effective tool.  So keep it up, or perhaps mature a little bit and try to act like an adult; it doesn't matter to me; the only thing less consequential than your silly act are what you think.  And thats saying quite a bit.


----------



## JBeukema

peach174 said:


> Best-selling author Naomi Wolf (The Beauty Myth) makes a chilling case that American democracy is under threat
> 
> Well it's a good thing that we are not a Democracy.
> We are a Republic. That is why our founding Father's made us a Republic because they knew that democracies do not last and that they eventually fall.


Good thing we're not vertebrates. We're mammals because- wait you're just being stupid.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

editec said:


> Sadly she is right.
> 
> Even if her work is sloppy, even if she has an ax to grind.
> 
> Look, both the right winger AND the left wingers (and let's face it, middle Americans who aren't especially politicial at all) agree that government is becoming increasingly imperious, intrusive and meanacing to what we once thought was our birthright not to be molested by government.
> 
> Agree or no?
> 
> It doesn't matter which party happens to be in power, this trend toward turning this nation into a police state is obvious and has been happening most of my adult lifetime.
> 
> And what has been the NUMKBER ONE EXCUSE for giving our government greater and greater police power?
> 
> The WAR ON DRUGS, folks.
> 
> That is the number one rationaization for why the government MSUT continue to curtail American's freedom.
> 
> Reap what ya sow, Americans.



You got busted for breaking the law, grow up and live with it.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

candycorn said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to anti-American scumbags; content=credibility regardless of the brain-damaged nutjob that puts that bullshit out there.
> 
> Its true with Naomi...
> 
> as with the twoofers
> as with the deathers
> as with the birthers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? I think the truth of the matter is, is that there will always be robot yes men like yourself who never question a fucking thing. No matter what it is, oh no god forbid you question anything.
> 
> You close your blind eyes to it and then you idiots go and give it a childish label like "Birthers" or "Truthers" like you're on a fucking school bus. I don't agree with everything alot of these kooks say, but people like you don't believe shit unless it's sent to you from the one way sewer pipe into your home by the mass media. You do their dirty work well. They depend on weak minded sheople slaves like yourself. Just some advice here, You need to wake the fuck up bro. Maybe be a little more open minded. ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He he he...thanks for the laugh.
> 
> Less than zero proof ever existed to give birthers a leg to stand on.  My eyes are wide open
> 
> Less than zero proof ever existed or will ever exist to give twoofers anything to even provide them an air of legitimacy.  My eyes are wide open.
> 
> And now you'd have us believe that somehow all of the recent information about Bin Laden being killed by US Navy SEALS is false.  I should take your word over that of my President.
> Uh...no.
> 
> Perhaps if you dumbfucks didn't act like kids, youd get a big-boy moniker some day.
> 
> Anyway, your righteous indignation is hilarious and quite funny.  The internet tough-guy routine is played, stale, old, and does nothing to intimidate anyone.  The only people it works on are people like you who think it is an effective tool.  So keep it up, or perhaps mature a little bit and try to act like an adult; it doesn't matter to me; the only thing less consequential than your silly act are what you think.  And thats saying quite a bit.
Click to expand...


Now, cc I am gona give you a pass because of our final discussion tonight in that other thread. However, For the record though, your retort was pretty weak. 

You said "I should take your word over that of my President"? I say no you should not. How about thinking for yourself and researching things for yourself? Why the hell does the dunce Obama have to be the final straw for you to form your opinions? He has an agenda buddy. Anyone with a brain understands that. Also, You're bringing in other so-called conspiracy theory subjects just like you did in the other thread in order to corrupt this one. Anyway, Like I said over there, Enjoy your Mother's day and no hard feelings bro. ~BH


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BolshevikHunter said:


> Two party system set in place by the puppet masters in in order to keep the people squabbling with eachother while being enslaved. Of course they will always have their yes men robots to defend them. ~BH



could not have said it better myself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BolshevikHunter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf? How can anyone take her seriously? She is either a walking contradiction or a political hack fool. Even the NY Times panned her book "beauty myth" calling it " a sloppily researched polemic". In her book she claimed that about 150,000 American women die each year of anexoria but the real figure according to experts is around 200. Wolf offers an opinion that feminists would be better off if they accepted the fact that abortion is a form of homicide and defend it. 30 years after she graduated from Yale she claimed that the university engaged in sexual harassmnet but she defends the treatment of women in Islamic countries claiming that "it is not rooted in sexual repression".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to anti-American scumbags; content=credibility regardless of the brain-damaged nutjob that puts that bullshit out there.
> 
> Its true with Naomi...
> 
> as with the twoofers
> as with the deathers
> as with the birthers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? I think the truth of the matter is, is that there will always be robot yes men like yourself who never question a fucking thing. No matter what it is, oh no god forbid you question anything.
> 
> You close your blind eyes to it and then you idiots go and give it a childish label like "Birthers" or "Truthers" like you're on a fucking school bus. I don't agree with everything alot of these kooks say, but people like you don't believe shit unless it's sent to you from the one way sewer pipe into your home by the mass media. You do their dirty work well. They depend on weak minded sheople slaves like yourself. Just some advice here, You need to wake the fuck up bro. Maybe be a little more open minded. ~BH
Click to expand...


 Whitehall is so brainwashed and in denial its unreal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best-selling author Naomi Wolf (The Beauty Myth) makes a chilling case that American democracy is under threat
> 
> Well is a good thing that we are not a Democracy.
> We are a Republic. That is why our founding Father's made us a Republic because they knew that democracies do not last and that they eventually fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi Wolf is an extremist biased shill.
Click to expand...


kinda like the shills that have penetrated this site,Gam,Parrot,Candyfag,Gomer Pyle Ollie and Briantroll who you let brainwash you with their lies and propaganda on 9/11.


----------



## Mr. Jones

candycorn said:


> Less than zero proof ever existed or will ever exist to give twoofers anything to even provide them an air of legitimacy.  My eyes are wide open.


 How can you open your eyes with your head stuffed up your own ass? That's a neat trick, but then with a name like "candyCORN" you probably are a little loose down there 



> And now you'd have us believe that somehow all of the recent information about Bin Laden being killed by US Navy SEALS is false.  I should take your word over that of my President.
> Uh...no.


 You assume that when people post informative links, that it is of their making, when in fact they are just passing along info they might find useful to most reasonable people..you aren't included in that reference. Oh and you're soooo right, we should always believe the president cause he never ever lies, in fact no one who ever held that office has ever lied...right?
Never mind that they have made a laughing stock of themselves and stupid fucks like you, by having to change the story upteen times and used fake photos that only an idiot wouldn't see was faked!
Reasonable people have every reason and every fucking right to question a farce like the FAKE OBL death, and to question known proven lying treasonous fucks that occupy the leadership positions in our government, you pathetic troll.
Now run along, nobody believes what you have to say Candyhotroll, you and your sources are proven to be full of shit and have been caught lying too many times to count.


----------



## hortysir

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _*I dont know about America*_ but that sure sums up the TPM well.


I think this is the most honest statement I've ever read from you


----------



## hortysir

JUDAh1948 said:


> 84 civilazations have come and gone since the garden for only one reason Complete disdain for authority. Complete lack of the Moral Law even before it was written on stone. Man Depravity. Naomi should know this. America is no different. Spud


For this you resurrected a 9 month old thread???


----------



## JackDan

haha

@Mr. Jones & Jblah

EBA heart stop beating!


----------



## eric3742

The reason George Lucas made the emperor take over the republic the way he did, is because that's the way it's done in the real world.  They start by taking a little, in a time of crisis, and we let the governments do what they do because as individuals we feel and probably are powerless to do anything to stop them once they take all of our liberties away.  But then again with what people are doing with their liberties right now aren't exactly what a parental figure would look at as good.  Most of the time anyway.  I'm not saying there is no good in the world but it's much harder to find than evil.  At least varying degrees of evil.


----------



## candycorn

eric3742 said:


> The reason George Lucas made the emperor take over the republic the way he did, is because that's the way it's done in the real world.  They start by taking a little, in a time of crisis, and we let the governments do what they do because as individuals we feel and probably are powerless to do anything to stop them once they take all of our liberties away.  But then again with what people are doing with their liberties right now aren't exactly what a parental figure would look at as good.  Most of the time anyway.  I'm not saying there is no good in the world but it's much harder to find than evil.  At least varying degrees of evil.



In the real world....Luke Skywalker would have flown to the small hole (no bigger than a womp rat) in a perpendicular manner rather than going down that trench of death.  Silliest thing ever in any movie; until this.  Love Star Wars...just found the whole trench thing silly.

YouTube - &#x202a;Family Guy - Ultimate Power Universe&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## cobiaray

The party goverment does not work ! All they do is fight over their own party's views and how much bonus money they will get to put in their own pockets and what they can do for the rich, and how they can help the people overseas !!!!!!!  The hell with the American, born and raised here !!!!! We have childern living right here on the street ! What about the small family farmer(who was the backbone of the United States), many lose there farm everyday here and the american goverment turn thier heads and look away ! That makes the unemployment rate go up and takes money out of the U.S. . Does the goverment really think spending millions of dollars to fight a war on drugs is working???? From what i've seen it's not ! It's just causing a bigger problem, it's caused hard drug users and filled our jails so full we cann't put real criminals behind bars now. With what the goverment spends on the drug war they could greatly cut the det the U.S.  is in !!!! The United States has fallen behind in medicine,technogy,education, and other things that we were the leaders in. It's really sad you have to leave the country to get a medical treatment from a 3rd world country, and when you come back home you know more the the american doctors do!(I just did that with a adult stem cell treatment in Costa Rica,and now my heart doctor here in the United States doesn't know how to treat me anymore!) Our 4 farthers are turning over in the graves in shame,because of what the American goverment has become!!!!!! Because the goverment they set up was for the AMERICAN PEOPLE !!!!!!!! It's time the goverment gets back to what it was set up to be !!!!! Governor Jessy was right in what he said and did ! And Obama is an two face stupid idot, and needs to learn how to keep his word and how to stand behind only one view!!!! He needs to solve our problems and help us before he can help and solve the problems of the world, if he wants to have a chance to succeed in it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## editec

JBeukema said:


> Best-selling author Naomi Wolf (The Beauty Myth) makes a chilling case that American democracy is under threat
> In a stunning indictment of sweeping policy changes during the Bush years, best-selling author Naomi Wolf (The Beauty Myth) makes a chilling case that American democracy is under threat. Investigating parallels between our current situation and the rise of dictators and fascism in once-free societies, Wolf uncovers a number of deeply unsettling similarities-from the use of paramilitary groups and secret prisons to the targeted suspension of the rule of law. *With this galvanizing call to arms based on her recent book, she urges regular citizens to take back our legacy of freedom and justice. *
> 
> 
> 
> The End of America - Watch the Documentary Film for Free | Watch Free Documentaries Online | SnagFilms


 

She doesn't actually have a PLAN that is practical, does she?


----------



## sparky

more book sales aside, that is.....


----------



## editec

Preaching to the Choir is a time honored way of selling books, Steve.


----------



## lehr

midcan5 said:


> While she makes lots of good insightful points, Bush is gone but it is the entrenched interests that created the possibility of Bush/Cheney: right wing media, think tanks, and spokepeople are still strong and have lots of support even on this site.
> 
> The greatest fear a nation has is economic collapse and the rise of a leader who is either incompetent or evil. Bush was incompetent, Obama is not, but the forces against him lost power, and they want it back at any cost.
> 
> The End of America - 10 steps that close an open society  Compare these and below 'Hallmarks' with the last administration.
> 
> 
> Norris: How to Tell a Nation Is at Risk - DealBook Blog - NYTimes.com
> 
> 'Hallmarks of Fascism'  How many of these fit America today?
> 
> anti-intellectualism
> repudiation of rationalism and reason, emotion over reason
> leader discovers and represents the will of the people
> the state over the individual
> nation supremacy, nationalism, national greatness
> social Darwinism and constant struggle
> action for actions sake, violence to strengthen nation
> corporation-state unity
> faith in the nation and the leader
> hero worship
> police state, crushing of opposition
> National Socialism - add racism to fascism
> 
> The Philosophic Roots of Modern Ideology Liberalism, Communism, Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh spells it out perfectly.  Rush, Newspeak and Fascism: An exegesis
> 
> Fourteen points of fascism and the last administration. White Papers
> 
> 
> 
> "The Corporation is established to develop the wealth, political power and welfare of the Italian people. Corporatism means a disciplined, and therefore a controlled, economy, since there can be no discipline which is not controlled. *Corporatism overcomes Socialism as well as it does Liberalism: it creates a new synthesis.*"  Mussolini



is there any communist in the world that komrade obama duz not know ???


----------



## Douger

editec said:


> Reap what ya sow, Americans.


Pssssssssst. 
Those aren't Americans, we're down here.
Them thar folks is murkin !


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less than zero proof ever existed or will ever exist to give twoofers anything to even provide them an air of legitimacy.  My eyes are wide open.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you open your eyes with your head stuffed up your own ass? That's a neat trick, but then with a name like "candyCORN" you probably are a little loose down there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now you'd have us believe that somehow all of the recent information about Bin Laden being killed by US Navy SEALS is false.  I should take your word over that of my President.
> Uh...no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume that when people post informative links, that it is of their making, when in fact they are just passing along info they might find useful to most reasonable people..you aren't included in that reference. Oh and you're soooo right, we should always believe the president cause he never ever lies, in fact no one who ever held that office has ever lied...right?
> Never mind that they have made a laughing stock of themselves and stupid fucks like you, by having to change the story upteen times and used fake photos that only an idiot wouldn't see was faked!
> Reasonable people have every reason and every fucking right to question a farce like the FAKE OBL death, and to question known proven lying treasonous fucks that occupy the leadership positions in our government, you pathetic troll.
> Now run along, nobody believes what you have to say Candyhotroll, you and your sources are proven to be full of shit and have been caught lying too many times to count.
Click to expand...




what else do you expect from a paid lying zionest shill?

He loves to show off what an idiot he is to the world and it doesnt bother him at all is whats amazing.Despite the many people that have come on here who have called him out proving what an idiot he is,it all goes through one ear and out the other to the biggest dumbfuck troll to ever grace a message board.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cobiaray said:


> The party goverment does not work ! All they do is fight over their own party's views and how much bonus money they will get to put in their own pockets and what they can do for the rich, and how they can help the people overseas !!!!!!!  The hell with the American, born and raised here !!!!! We have childern living right here on the street ! What about the small family farmer(who was the backbone of the United States), many lose there farm everyday here and the american goverment turn thier heads and look away ! That makes the unemployment rate go up and takes money out of the U.S. . Does the goverment really think spending millions of dollars to fight a war on drugs is working???? From what i've seen it's not ! It's just causing a bigger problem, it's caused hard drug users and filled our jails so full we cann't put real criminals behind bars now. With what the goverment spends on the drug war they could greatly cut the det the U.S.  is in !!!! The United States has fallen behind in medicine,technogy,education, and other things that we were the leaders in. It's really sad you have to leave the country to get a medical treatment from a 3rd world country, and when you come back home you know more the the american doctors do!(I just did that with a adult stem cell treatment in Costa Rica,and now my heart doctor here in the United States doesn't know how to treat me anymore!) Our 4 farthers are turning over in the graves in shame,because of what the American goverment has become!!!!!! Because the goverment they set up was for the AMERICAN PEOPLE !!!!!!!! It's time the goverment gets back to what it was set up to be !!!!! Governor Jessy was right in what he said and did ! And Obama is an two face stupid idot, and needs to learn how to keep his word and how to stand behind only one view!!!! He needs to solve our problems and help us before he can help and solve the problems of the world, if he wants to have a chance to succeed in it !!!!!!!!!




well said,dont expect Obama to do any of those things you mentioned though.We have a corrupt two party system of reprocrats and demopublicans,every president that gets into office is always worse than the previous one and until the american people got off their asses and take their country back and get a third party president in office who is for the people,things will never change and we will continue to have this corrupt two party system of republicrats and demopublicans running the country. 

you so much hit the nail on the head that are forefathers would be rolling in their graves right now if they were alive today and saw how the american people have let the elite take over our country like they have  and made it a government for the corporations instead of a government for the people the way it is SUPPOSE to be.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Now their bombing Yemen. 3 billion to Egypt that we don't have. This madness is unbelievable.These arrogant international gangsters are out of control. ~BH


----------



## lehr

code1211 said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While she makes lots of good insightful points, Bush is gone but it is the entrenched interests that created the possibility of Bush/Cheney: right wing media, think tanks, and spokepeople are still strong and have lots of support even on this site.
> 
> The greatest fear a nation has is economic collapse and the rise of a leader who is either incompetent or evil. Bush was incompetent, Obama is not, but the forces against him lost power, and they want it back at any cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will agree that Bush was not competent in keeping the interest of the country secure in economic and security terms.  This by his own pre-election rhetoric which promised a humble presidency with plenty of bi-partisan cooperation.
> 
> As a reality check, though, the Big 0 is the worst President I've ever seen in those categories which he, too, alluded to often.  Even the most ardent lover of the Big 0 has to be impressed with the way he has gotten every thing he has asked for to accomplish his plan and has failed to produce economic growth and national security.
> 
> He is selectively enforcing the laws he likes and ignoring the ones he does not and is actively working to advance his party over any national goal while undermining our national respect abroad.
> 
> He obviously does not understand how to make the economy start to improve and has accepted that the 10% unemployment is the new normal and the duty of the 90% who work is to support the 10% who don't.
> 
> That is one possibility.
> 
> Another possibility is that he does understand how the economy works, is actively blocking progress to create and maintain a permanent needy class and is brilliantly and diabolically shaping a future of wealth redistribution as a standard method of life.
> 
> Judging only by the results, he's either an incompetent boob or a brilliant swindler.
> 
> Which one do you judge him to be?
Click to expand...


obama understands !


----------

